# Hmmmm...Diva Bed in the Making?



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

This a.m. I was painting a table and had it fipped upside down. Bella took to it instantly and hopped up and made herself comfy. Well I am a re-purposer at heart, so I got to thinking. Could this be the Diva dog sofa/bed that I'd been dreaming of (without the price)? I started grabbing items from around the house and brainstorming. 

Here's the start. I think I'd add an extra layer of pillow for her to lay on, add batting and upholstery to the sides, attach the upholstery and maybe finish with silver finishing studs, add finials to the posts and of course...mongram her name on the bottom.:w00t: What do you think? Oh and it's okay to be brutally honest. I'm tough....I can handle it lol.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oops, I guess the pictures would be helpful. Duh!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's one more with the pink pillow that I hope to incorporate. I'd like to lighten all the dark colors up with pops of pink accessories somehow. I think I'll try to get the lettering for her name in Pink with some bling  . I see the craft store in my near future!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

It is adorable! You are so handy! Love the idea of putting her name on it, maybe it hot pink letters? Or silver to match the studs! That is one spoiled little girl!

My Bella says she wants one in dark chocolate wood! lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's beautiful. It looks like a French toile design in the cushions. It does seems like your baby loves it!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Very clever....I love thinking outside the box!!! Looks great!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

BellaEnzo said:


> It is adorable! You are so handy! Love the idea of putting her name on it, maybe it hot pink letters? Or silver to match the studs! That is one spoiled little girl!
> 
> My Bella says she wants one in dark chocolate wood! lol


 
I love the idea of hot pink lettering and maybe add some "diamonds" to the letters to help them pop.

I told my husband that I'd love to start making these for folks. Maybe I should have signed up to be a Secret Santa buddy....it would have made such a fun gift to share! I absolutely love working with found treasures and repurposing them. It's great for the earth and such a great creative outlet.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

That is soooo cute! You are so talented! There are so many creative and talented minds on this forum. Have fun finishing it up. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

what a great idea. a malt sized four poster bed. how about a canapy?


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

This is incredible!!!!! You should post this on Pinterest. That is such a great idea! You are talented. I would have never in a million years thought of turning a table into a dog bed! Does it have drawers on the "bottom"? I love it! 

Bella must be a re-purposer at heart too. Come to think of it, all dog's are re-purposers. They find new and inventive ways to use so many things, don't they? :wub: Post pics when you put the finishing touches on!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I want one for Spookie! She drags all her beds around the house! That would fix her!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget -- I love to repurpose and make things like this. I turned an old coffee table into a bench at the end of my bed so that the girls could jump up on it and then onto the bed.

Love your idea for a Diva Bed and think that it's already adorable and that both you and Lady Bella will love it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:thumbsup: That is so cool. It is beautiful and comfortable. Very clever.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool idea,I've turned old coffee tables into benches. You could drill through the legs and insert dowel rods and even turn it into a canopy bed and make curtains! So many ideas from this basic idea!
Look out Goodwill and Salvation Army stores...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Cute and clever! You and Bella make a great team of designers!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everybody and I love your suggestion about the canopy bed. I've actually got my eye on a wrought iron piece in our kitchen to convert into a canopy bed for Bella. SHHHHH please DO NOT mention it to my husband. He already thinks I've lost my mind. LOL. 

Oh and it does have a drawer on the bottom, but because it's flipped upside down it won't work (without doing a rebuild). So, I'm using the drawer as the foundation for her bed  .

I just got back from two craft stores and now have Bella's name on it and 2 tiara's (like you didn't know I'd add those ha-ha!). Next comes the upholstery work I guess....cross your fingers. The craft stores didn't have finishing nails, so it looks like I have to head to the fabric store tomorrow. I'll post more pics as it starts to take shape. Thanks yall!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Bridget -- I love to repurpose and make things like this. I turned an old coffee table into a bench at the end of my bed so that the girls could jump up on it and then onto the bed.
> 
> Love your idea for a Diva Bed and think that it's already adorable and that both you and Lady Bella will love it.


 
Love the idea of converting a bench into booster for the bed! Heavens, now my projects are starting to add up lol.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's a picture of where the bed is right now. I think for the exterior fabric (back and sides), I will try to find either a stripe or polka dot print. I still need to do some touch up paint too. I still have quite a bit to do, but I'm loving it .... well accept for the hot glue gun burned fingers :mellow:. I've decided not to cut off the top of the legs, just in case down the road I want to add the canopy top. I've got some round feet that should finish off the leg toppers pretty neatly. :aktion033:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oops, here's the picture!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Can't wait to see the end result. I love thinking outside the box. I do it all the time and it drives my husband crazy.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!! I love this idea and it looks fabulous! Wow so talented...I looove when great ideas just come out of nowhere or you see something (bella in the table) and think hmmm what a good idea lol...it really is beautiful....now I am wonder where do I locate a table like this...I also agree you should post it on pinterest!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much Missy! I'm glad my friends here like the creativity ~ it drives my husband crazy! LOL. This table was one that used to be painted green and I found it at a yard sale. I bet you could easily find one for free or cheap to redo too. I love pinterest, so maybe when it's all done I'll post it up there  .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks everybody and I love your suggestion about the canopy bed. I've actually got my eye on a wrought iron piece in our kitchen to convert into a canopy bed for Bella. SHHHHH please DO NOT mention it to my husband. He already thinks I've lost my mind. LOL.
> 
> Oh and it does have a drawer on the bottom, but because it's flipped upside down it won't work (without doing a rebuild). So, I'm using the drawer as the foundation for her bed  .
> 
> I just got back from two craft stores and now have Bella's name on it and 2 tiara's (like you didn't know I'd add those ha-ha!). Next comes the upholstery work I guess....cross your fingers. The craft stores didn't have finishing nails, so it looks like I have to head to the fabric store tomorrow. I'll post more pics as it starts to take shape. Thanks yall!!!


You might be able to build up the bottom a bit and rework /tweak the drawer to work put back in now that the table is upside down as a bed...... It would be a neat place to store brushes and toys if you can get it to work......


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oops, here's the picture!


I didn't think I could love it any more from the first picture, but the finished product is soooooooooooooo cool! I love it! Now we all need to see a picture of sweet Bella all curled up on it like the diva she is.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

That's one awesome bed!! I love it and love that is a unique 'designer-creation' !!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks so much Missy! I'm glad my friends here like the creativity ~ it drives my husband crazy! LOL. This table was one that used to be painted green and I found it at a yard sale. I bet you could easily find one for free or cheap to redo too. I love pinterest, so maybe when it's all done I'll post it up there  .


Ha! Exactly where I went this morning (garage sales) nothing today but oh well I suppose I should focus on my schoolwork for now :smilie_tischkante: but I would love to eventually do something like this  can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG!!! That looks beyond amazing!! I wish I had that kind of talent...but nope, none here! hehe.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love the finished bed. It is definitely made for a Princess which I know that Lady Bella is.

It matches the armoires I made for my girls clothes. I might just have to try to find an old table and make something similar for my 3. Hope you don't mind if I "borrow" your idea.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lovely. Very creative! Those US hobby type shops really are fantastic---nothing like it here. 
Bella is a lucky girl! I could sleep in there myself!


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Im loving that bed I love originals


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i love it .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Hope you don't mind if I "borrow" your idea.


Absolutely feel free to "borrow" the idea. It would be so much fun to see the great twists all the creative folks on SM have to it. I'd seen something like this bed on the web before...but the project seems to have taken on a life of it's own lol. I worked on it again today and plan to do more tomorrow. I've decided not to use the nail heads (to hard to hit it through this crazy hard wood). Instead, I'm using a really cute paw print ribbon trim that I found at the craft store. I've gone with a polka dot black/white fabric for the outside "walls" of the bed. I still need to do some painting and finish up the ribbon. 

I'll try to get the finished pics loaded tomorrow. There should be a cute picture of Bella sitting up on the bed with my screwdriver in her mouth. The little thief grabbed it and took off! "Somebody" is very used to being the center of attention and isn't take to kindly to the competition  .


----------

